# Toy rescue with a broken leg - cost, complications?



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

I am looking at a 6 lb toy rescue whose front leg is in a cast due to a broken leg. It was an old, untreated injury that they had to reset. They want to adopt him out before the cast comes off, but I am concerned about that. I am concerned about cost (will a vet charge to remove cast, will they want x rays or follow up visits, etc) and also I want to see the dog healthy and HIMSELF before I make this life-long committment that he is the perfect guy for me. Finally, are bones more prone to re-breaks than to breaks? Would love to hear your thoughts on this, thank you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Did they leave hardware in it? If so, that can cause trouble years down the road. As for follow up care - ask them what he will need!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not to be mean, but if you're worried about the cost of cast removal, are you really going to be able to afford to care for a poodle? Grooming costs aren't cheap and with any dog health issues can come up suddenly. I have my mpoo on joint supplements, an herbal flea remedy, and I have been trying different foods to test for allergies- none of these things come cheap. 

That being I personally wouldn't be concerned by a history of a broken leg. It may cause arthritis later on, but that's a possibility in any animal.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> Not to be mean, but if you're worried about the cost of cast removal, are you really going to be able to afford to care for a poodle? Grooming costs aren't cheap and with any dog health issues can come up suddenly. I have my mpoo on joint supplements, an herbal flea remedy, and I have been trying different foods to test for allergies- none of these things come cheap.
> 
> That being I personally wouldn't be concerned by a history of a broken leg. It may cause arthritis later on, but that's a possibility in any animal.


That is a good point, about the risks being about the same as any other. 

I made this post because i have no experience with dogs with broken bones. I didnt know if it would be thousands of dollars of follow up care, which no, I cannot afford off the bat. I didnt want to adopt a dog that would put such immediate financial strain on me. Even if i did, i like to know what im in for. 

But yes, once a poodle is mine, we will care for it, whatever is needed. Thank you again!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

At our clinic I can think of a toy that got a broken leg and honestly 3 years later we still deal with her regularly, she had to have the leg re-set 3 times and has spent thousands. We were the second attempt. Even an orthopedic specialist had a crack at it and it didn't go smoothly. She's now just resigned to have a poodle with arthritis and a limp .

Rebecca


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> At our clinic I can think of a toy that got a broken leg and honestly 3 years later we still deal with her regularly, she had to have the leg re-set 3 times and has spent thousands. We were the second attempt. Even an orthopedic specialist had a crack at it and it didn't go smoothly. She's now just resigned to have a poodle with arthritis and a limp .
> 
> Rebecca


Oh my goodness! What a horror story! Poor pup. It seems too like a bone that had been broken and untreated for awhile and they re-set might be worse.

How old was he? This rescue is only a year.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is true, you just never know what kind of huge expenses will come up with a dog, old or young, in the blink of an eye, you can suddenly be called upon to come up with the price of a new car.
Now there are good Pet health insurances that you can buy that will take that worry away, however they will not cover any pre-existing issues (and if the dog is new to you, you have to bring them to the Vet within 30 days, and anything found at that exam will be considered pre-existing).
But, if you start out with a dog that has no pre-existing issues, and get them health insurance, that financial worry is removed - as long as there is no break in their coverage, with the right policy, you will never have to pay more then basic care (like shots and spay/neuter) and a couple of hundred bucks for any accident or illness!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

That is the pup who needs a lovng home the most. We have a three-legged cat - he came that way from the shelter and we don't know what happened to him (a car, probably). He gets around fine, can jump to the highest furniture (by stages), and is not in pain. If he speaks to you, as it were, grab him and love hm!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

For me it would depend upon the dog - is it the right temperament, age, everything else? And how would you feel about a three legged dog - amputation would quite possibly be the best solution if the leg does not heal straight, which with an old injury is, I suspect, quite possible. There could also be other joint damage if the dog's been dragging the leg for a while. Can the rescue involved give you more information, including an estimate of probable vet costs? Or contact a vet you plan on using when you get your dog, and ask them for outline figures, including for possible amputation and aftercare.

As NorthJerseyGirl says, tripaws animals do very well - often much better than those coping with constant pain from a damaged limb. I remember watching a dog running and jumping and generally having a ball, and wondering what it was that was unusual about him - eventually I realised he had only three legs, but they were moving so fast it was hard to count them!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Now I was thinking a few hundred dollars, at most, for cast removal and x-rays. The others do bring up good points about the bone healing wrong, but I would like to think those are worse case scenarios, and not the most likely outcome.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Years ago my dog got hit in the driveway by a car, front leg was broken. He lived to be 16 years old without any issues . I also have a friend that got a yorkie from a friend because her child somehow cause a broken leg on the pup, her dog had no issues either but did die of cancer at age 8. I don't think there would be much of a cost to remove cast or follow up visits. However as others have said, you can have vet bills come up at any time. I just paid a $800 vet bill due to my 8 year old spoo getting sick.

P.S. My dog was 1 year old when that happened.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> Not to be mean, but if you're worried about the cost of cast removal, are you really going to be able to afford to care for a poodle? Grooming costs aren't cheap and with any dog health issues can come up suddenly. I have my mpoo on joint supplements, an herbal flea remedy, and I have been trying different foods to test for allergies- none of these things come cheap.
> 
> That being I personally wouldn't be concerned by a history of a broken leg. It may cause arthritis later on, but that's a possibility in any animal.


I think it's fair to ask the question of "If I adopt this dog, will I have to sink thousands of dollars into him immediately?" Caring for a dog does cost money - but no one should have to be rich to own one. There's a difference in being financially stable for just-in-case scenarios or maintenance, or adopting a dog that you *know* will cost more and have more requirements off the bat.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it doesn't hurt to vet shop either and call around to see what that costs in your area.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks very much, everyone!


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

To answer your question - it depends.

Was the dog surgically stabilized with a plate, then casted? Was he just casted? Is it a real cast or soft padding?

If he was reset and casted with no internal stabilization, you are going to have to deal with multiple cast changes. Unlike people, a dog can not keep the same cast on for 8-12 weeks. There will be shifting, moisture etc. that we cant control. Cast changes are usually not terribly expensive.

Repeat radiographs are essential. Genearlly two views will run you $100-180. These "may" have to be done at every cast change to assess if its time for it to be downgraded to soft padding cast, or if the dog is limping at all.

For whoever said an improperly healed leg needs amputation is jumping the gun a bit - there are LOTS of dogs out there who have had severe fractures which have been neglected and they do heal. Obviously not perfect, but its amazing how quick a young dog can get those osteoblasts working! They often have a hitch, but If it happens when they are young most of them get along fine with mild arthritis support. Amputation is saved for severe fractures (ie. nothing to stabilize) or if the dog is in pain from a poorly healed fracture.

But - I would know that you are taking on a dog that COULD cost you money. Be prepared to spend $$ if you take this dog. If you are prepared, you will likely not need it. However, if you think a few hundred dollars is all you have then please let someone else take this dog who has the finances to help the leg along IF needed.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would ask the Rescue if the cast removal was included in what they paid for the surgery and, if not, find out which vet it was and call them. Many times if a rescue they do it at no cost, or very little. I would not think that the little pup would be anymore prone to healh issues than any other dog. Again, I would defer to the Rescue Group contact or the vet who did the surgery. Good luck.


----------



## QueenElizabeth (Jul 31, 2013)

I visisted the dog but did not end up adopting it. For one thing, we just did not click personally. For another, I decided it would be too risky financially. We ended up adopting this girl:
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle...d-our-poodle-help-me-name-her.html#post653441


----------

